# Saccades avec Oplayer HD



## matt35 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, voilà je viens d'acheter Oplayer HD. 
J'ai transféré les vidéo de mon caméscope qui filme en 1080p50 en AVCHD .mts. 
Mais quand je regarde les vidéo sur mon iPad 3 elles saccadent beaucoup. 
Comment faire ? 
Merci beaucoup et bonne journée.


----------

